
The Last Court Jew: A New Biography of Benjamin Disraeli - pepys
http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-arts-and-culture/books/202918/the-last-court-jew
======
mountaineer22
_Disraeli almost single-handedly invented the lexicon of modern racial
antiSemitism_

 _he was ... one of the first victims of modern anti-Semitism._

Another interesting Jew of that era:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judah_P._Benjamin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judah_P._Benjamin)

------
peteretep
I'm not sure how any of the article's contents (and I've only read the first
half) is meant to be less racist than "Koreans are good with technology".

------
Animats
Page title reads "Sponsored Content". It's an ad for a book. May or may not be
a good book, but this is an ad.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Yes, but " . . . on behalf of Yale University Press and their Jewish Lives
series." Not merely an advert from some publisher.

~~~
gmfawcett
Is this sarcasm? Yale University Press _is_ a publisher...

